# D-Link Setup Won't Load Anymore



## JeremySexytime (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey there! I'm new here, so I apologize if this isn't the right place. I'm just trying to figure out what happened.

So to start, I have a fairly good knowledge of computers - not super advanced, but I should know what you're talking about without you having to dumb anything down. I'm using Firefox 3.5.7 as my browser.

I'm just at a loss. I had to change some of my router's security settings (D-Link WBR-1310) so that I could connect my DS to the Wifi. We originally had it at WPA, but apparently wireless doesn't work with games unless it's a WEP encryption, so that's what I needed to fix. I navigate to the router, 192.168.0.1, go through everything, and change the encryption to Shared WEP, come up with a key, and save that.
But I tried that on the DS, and it gives me an unable to connect error. So, I change security to Open WEB, put the same key back in, and save - but this time the page just goes white. The tab gives me the "Loading..." title, and doesn't leave that.

I'm really not sure what went wrong, because all my connections are still working fine. I got the DS to connect successfully and it works, I reconnected my brother's laptop, all my stuff here on the desktop still works completely fine. But now I can't get back into the router setup. I tried logging out of the computer completely and back in, but when I try to navigate to the router again it just gives me a blank screen with a "Loading..." title. It's been like that for a good half an hour now. I even tried to navigate to it on my brother's laptop, which also doesn't work. I'm completely locked out of the setup now, and even though everything's working fine, that means I won't be able to change anything anymore.

I'm just hoping someone out there may have had this problem or someone knows how they can help me fix it.
Thanks so much in advance, and if you need more information about whatever, let me know and I'll figure it all out.

Jeremy


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If the firmware won't let you in try a power cycle. Unplug the power cable for about 10 seconds and try again. If it still fails, use a paperclip to press the reset button for 15 seconds to revert all settings to factory.


----------



## JeremySexytime (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much. I can't believe I never thought to do that, but it fixed everything. Again, much thanks, you're a lifesaver!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's happened to me before and always worked!


----------

